
Xkcd #2175: Flag Interpretation - theafh
https://xkcd.com/2175/
======
daveslash
As a long time (10+ years) reader of XKCD, I have to say I love the comic
strip. That said, not sure why this is on HN though. Honest question: am I
missing something -- is there something _specific_ about this XKCD cartoon
that makes this more HN worthy than all other XKCD cartoons?

~~~
kayfox
The submitter's history suggests they try to submit every xkcd comic.

